# Information Sources for Fundamental Analysis



## JohnGalt (25 October 2006)

I am starting out in share investing and I am going to apply a Buffet-style approach to valuing shares and purchasing in a selective, contrairian manner.  I intend to set up my own valuation program (in excel) using company historical data.

However, as I understand it, one needs at least 5 - 10 years worth of historical financial data on a company before attempting to predict future returns on equity (ROE), P/E ratios and the like.

I was wondering if anyone new where I could obtain this info for ASX companies without having to subscribe to valuation programs like StockVal or trawl through a decades worth of annual reports.  

PS: I couldn't find this specific topic with a forum search, but my apologies if this topic has been raised numerous time previosuly.


----------



## binh25 (25 October 2006)

JohnGalt said:
			
		

> I am starting out in share investing and I am going to apply a Buffet-style approach to valuing shares and purchasing in a selective, contrairian manner.  I intend to set up my own valuation program (in excel) using company historical data.
> 
> However, as I understand it, one needs at least 5 - 10 years worth of historical financial data on a company before attempting to predict future returns on equity (ROE), P/E ratios and the like.
> 
> ...




If you got a comsec account you can access most of this information FREE under company research section 

Good luck


----------

